# Space Wolves



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a SW army I'm willing to sell. It consists of

Njal Stormcaller
Ulrik the Slayer
Iron Priest
5 Terminators (1 with chainfist and stormbolter, 1 with assault cannon and power weapon, one is 'Arjac' with Thunder Hammer and shield, the other 2 can be assmbled as needed)
Dreadnought
5 Wolf Scouts
30 Grey Hunters/Blood Claws
12 Long fangs including the Squad Leaders (4X lascannon, 4X Heavy bolter, 2X missile launcher)
Drop Pod
Land Raider Redeemer(This can be converted to a Crusader if needed)

All models are put together and basecoated black. All models have helmeted heads except Njal and 'Arjac'. Pm me if you'd like the army. I will include all bits that came with the models except for the knives.


----------

